# Canadian Made Music Products???



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What commercially made Canadian made music products are there besides: Traynor, Yorkville, Radial, Empress, and Godin (including Seagull, Norman, La Patrie, Simon and Patrick, Art and Lutherie). Not including small custom builders.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Bieber?


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Moosehead said:


> Bieber?


Céline. We export a lot of it.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Ha ha! Gee, why could you be asking this now, with these specific limitations? LOL

I've been wondering too.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I've been pondering this same question specifically as it relates to L&M's Monster Days.
This Sat is 1 year 0% on all Canadian made products so the question is timely.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Robert1950 said:


> What commercially made Canadian made music products are there besides: Traynor, Yorkville, Radial, Empress, and Godin (including Seagull, Norman, La Patrie, Simon and Patrick, Art and Lutherie). Not including small custom builders.


When you say Canadian made, do you mean made in Canada or just made by a Canadian company (but manufactured elsewhere)?

I assume based on some of your examples that you include the latter, but just wanted to double check.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

jbealsmusic said:


> When you say Canadian made, do you mean made in Canada or just made by a Canadian company (but manufactured elsewhere)?I assume based on some of your examples that you include the latter, but just wanted to double check.


MADE IN CANADA. Sorry, hope this clears it up.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Robert1950 said:


> MADE IN CANADA. Sorry, hope this clears it up.


I wish. lol Does that include companies that have most of the product manufactured overseas, then do final assembly and finishing touches in Canada? We're going down the rabbit hole.

In any case, here are a few that I can think of (made in Canada):
Legend Custom Guitars
Northwood Guitars
Riversong - Riversong Guitars


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Bieber isn't manufactured in Canada.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Moosehead said:


> Bieber?


isn't that a kind of carpet?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Made in Canada, Acoustic Guitars. I am only aware the acoustics guitars under the Godin umbrella, *for under $1000*. Seagull, Simon and Patrick, La Patrie, Norman, and Art and Lutherie.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Canadian Luthier Supply 

Some of their products are made in here.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

jbealsmusic said:


> MACKENZIE & MARR GUITARS


Aren't those made in China?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Sankey guitars


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

gtrguy said:


> Aren't those made in China?


Oops, you're right. Totally missed that.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A great many pedal makers, especially if they use surface mount parts, will get their board made from them somewhere else. I know Retrosonic used to get their boards made somewhere in Canada, and I think Fairfield did too, but these days I would imagine the boards are foreign made and final assembly is done here.

Godin and all their subsidiaries divide production between two adjacent towns in Quebec and Vermont so that assorted domestic and NAFTA-related provisions can be complied with without disturbing production. I have no idea what gets done in Quebec and Vermont, just that you'll often see the one address or the other, depending on where the advertisement is appearing.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Larrivee


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> Larrivee


Yes, but Larrivee is in the Taylor, Collings, Gibson, Martin range.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Yes, but Larrivee is in the Taylor, Collings, Gibson, Martin range.


Ne less than Godin and Yorkville is.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> No less than Godin and Yorkville is.


In cost range though. I could afford a Seagull, but never a Larrivee.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> Yes, but Larrivee is in the Taylor, Collings, Gibson, Martin range.


Collings uses some Canadian lumber for some of their guitars. He flies up and hand picks the logs.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I think all of Yorkville's products are made in China.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> Collings uses some Canadian lumber for some of their guitars. He flies up and hand picks the logs.


But Collings is still consider built in Texas.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> I think all of Yorkville's products are made in China.


Traynor amps are built in Pickering.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Traynor amps are built in Pickering.


I know, but I meant products with the name Yorkville on them. 

Traynor falls under the Yorkville banner, but I meant 'Yorkville' branded products.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

butterknucket said:


> I know, but I meant products with the name Yorkville on them.


That's a tricky one actually. Some of them are made in Canada and some in China.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

jbealsmusic said:


> That's a tricky one actually. Some of them are made in Canada and some in China.


Yeah, with Yorkville you have to read the label - I know that not long ago, they brought production of their YX-15 speakers back to Canada. Sadly, mine are Chinese - not that they are any better or worse, I just prefer to shop closer to home.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> Larrivee


All models are made in California now aren't they? I know for a while they continued to make the lowest priced models (-03 series) in Canada but I believe that ended a couple of years ago.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> But Collings is still consider built in Texas.


Indeed. I just thought I'd add it as a footnote. I was loaned a Collings acoustic for a few weeks that was a gift to one of his lumber suppliers. What a lovely instrument.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> All models are made in California now aren't they? I know for a while they continued to make the lowest priced models (-03 series) in Canada but I believe that ended a couple of years ago.


I thought the 03 and 05 series were still made in Canada?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> I thought the 03 and 05 series were still made in Canada?


I checked their website, Larrivee finally shut the BC facility down in November, 2013.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> I checked their website, Larrivee finally shut the BC facility down in November, 2013.


That's too bad.


----------

